# Jan 11th. MECA - AZ_ STEVE STERN



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

A few pics.


















































































More here:

https://www.facebook.com/rpapasin/media_set?set=a.10204855282438650.1136931654&type=3


----------

